# $90,000 worth of bees stolen



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry if this was previously posted.

This is about 45 minutes south of my house and I have seen this bee yard before. Be careful.

http://www.khou.com/news/crime/thief-steals-90000-worth-of-bees-from-manvel-ranch/384651514


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It's pretty low to steal a man's livelihood. I thought it was bad enough when someone stole some bee boxes from my back yard. They ended up also taking a small hive by mistake and they dropped it in the yard: I think the bees stung them.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Terri, the bees stinging them was great!! Go bees! LOL! Hope they had a few hundred stingers to pull out of their butts.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

How is that possible


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

How is which possible?

In my case, the perp went over a 3 foot tall chain link fence and took some empty bee boxes. It was after dark, and storming at the time. A few weeks later it was storming again, and the next morning I went out and I saw a small hive laying between my bee stuff and my chain link fence.

It was a new hive: I had bought a package perhaps 3 weeks before and hived them up, but they were drawing wax more than they were laying in stores and so the hive was pretty light.

I admit, it does my heart good to think of the bees crawling out of the hive (it was again after sunset) and stinging his fingers, and the perp's shocked realization that there were BEES in that box, and that they were AFTER him!!!!!!!!!

Edited to add: I moved both my supplies and my bees. People can no longer see my bees from the road


----------

